# Nook Lyra Light For the Kindle



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

If this is a repost in any way don't be afraid to tell me!

I had been looking into a reading light for my Kindle and came across one I didn't expect to like at first. The Nook Lyra light from Barnes and Noble turned out to be a better-than-decent.

My main problem when I saw this product was that it's for the Nook, but once you get past the little 'Nook' symbol, this reading light is quite the little accessory for your Kindle. 

I'm not able to upload any pictures at the moment, but I found some online of the light on both the Kindle and the nook.




























I honestly don't know where these people got these bright colors, but they're definitely the same as mine. I have the light in Black, but I also saw it came with white, which would go great with the white K3.

Here's a link to the colors... http://www.nookshare.com/accessories/six-different-colored-lyra-lights

The light is very light weight, which is comparable to most lights. I would have got the e-lumintor if I had an m-edge case for it's lightness and portability, but Lyra turned out to be a perfect alternative.

Unfortunately, the light has one flaw, and that is its brightness. Maybe some would complain that a light is too dim or uneven, but in this case, the Nook Lyra Light is extremely _bright_. My eyes are fine after a few minutes, but this light may not be suitable for reading in bed next to a partner. I personally think the light is fine for reading alone or on a car ride, but extremely sensitive eyes may not be a fan.

Regardless, I wouldn't let the brightness stop you from buying this light, because at $15, it's a pretty good deal. The batteries are long lasting and light weight. I would rate this product a... Mmm... 4.5 out of 5.

There's a review on the Lyra Light on the Kindle at http://www.bookaholicdoesblogging.com/2011/03/review-nook-lyra-light.html?showComment=1311050112829#, which is also the source of the pictures with the pink Lyra Light above.


----------



## Tom_HC99 (May 6, 2011)

Is the clip end where it attaches to the device cushioned or padded? I'm wondering about whether or not it will scratch the surface on the front and back of my Kindle...


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I have this light in pink - it's brilliant. It lights up the screen evenly, clips onto the Kindle in a cover nicely and is almost flat when stored away.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I use this light in white for my kindle and I love it! I think it's perfect. I clip it on my edge of my Oberon cover.



Tom_HC99 said:


> Is the clip end where it attaches to the device cushioned or padded? I'm wondering about whether or not it will scratch the surface on the front and back of my Kindle...


It won't scratch. It has a rubbery type coating on it.


----------



## Leilani (Jun 20, 2011)

Tom_HC99 said:


> Is the clip end where it attaches to the device cushioned or padded? I'm wondering about whether or not it will scratch the surface on the front and back of my Kindle...


This picture's from the online review; the grip is rubber so it doesn't move around or damage your kindle.


----------

